# Electric Knives



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Believe it or not the old Hamilton Beach (like the one in the kitchen), work the best for us. We've been using one for years. Keep an eye open at garage sales and you can pick them up pretty cheap. The older ones seem to work better than the new ones.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have never really liked electic Knives. I think they waste to much meat. I'll stick with my Rapala knife. but thanks for sharing if I ever want a electic knife I will consider a hamilton.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My partner bought the Browning electric kit from Bass Pro for just over $30 with tax. It has more than enough cord for either 12V dc or 110 ac. It only took him a few fish to become expert. He is already exceeding the poundage of edible filets that we ever got by manual filet. It is easily twice as fast, and a whole lot less messy. Thumbs up x2 !!
But, I will still do some now and then with the old manual filet knife. 
I have seen a number of brands in use - all worked very well.

Battery power could be useful somewhere, but I can't think of one that would be better than the car or boat battery, especially with the recurring costs of batteries.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

About the only meat I ever lose is belly meat which I don't keep even if I'm using a Rapalla Knife.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i just replaced my mr twister electric knife,poor old one smoked and quit. 22 years aint bad though.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

I use an American Angler. The one complaint is the blades. They get dull in a hurry. Two or three hundred perch or a hundred 'eyes, and they need to be replaced. Most annoying. Anybody have any feedback on blade longevity with other makes/models?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I burned out a Mr. Twister a couple years back, got another though. LOVE those things.... I also have an Angler's Best cordless rechargeable, $70 set, but I don't use it much... May even sell it... Who knows?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i also was wondering about the rechargable knives when your on the go.whats good out there??


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Rapala kit with the battery hookups (cigarette lighter and alligator clips for direct to battery). It also has the AC plug but I never use it since I like cleaning the fish out away from the house. This is the first one that I owned so I can not really compare brands. However, I love mine and it really saves time on filleting for me. Someone mentioned that you waste more with the electric knives but I don't think that is true if you pay attention and get used to using the knife. I konw my fish end up with no more meat left behind than with the traditional fillet knife. I don't use mine nearly as much as a lot of other folks but I have not even needed to consider sharper blades as mine seems to cut as well as it did from the start. I know some folks cut the ribs away from the body and then pare them out separately. I would suspect that this method would wear blades out more quickly. I leave the ribs on the carcass and thus I am not cutting through the bones as much.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was finally convinced to go electric a couple years ago,when old age and stubborness finally gave way to common sense and laziness  
i think i have the same knife as big daddy.
anglers best cordless.60 minute run time and 2 hour charge time.2 sets of blades.only i got mine on sale for 34 bucks  
so far,i love it.
i bought it after i burned up an old hamilton beach on 60 perch
there's no more waste than with a standard blade if you know how to filet.
but it's at least twice as fast/easy and half as messy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have owned a number of brands and have worn out five knives through the years, mostly on walleye. My high end Am Angler lasted six months and took seven weeks to get replaced  and then the new one crapped out in less time than that and darn near electrocuted me in the process.  Shopped around and bought a straight blade knife made by Blakemore (Blue and yellow) and it is by far the most powerful I have ever used. Has never become heated up when cleaning up to 30 eyes or 90 perch. 
Too many of the once quality electric knives have fallen into the marginal construction bracket in an attempt to glean higher profits. So what is new?


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I also have the rapela kit, bkr43050 talked about I got it when they first came out 4-5 years ago. have been threw 3 -4 sets of knives and hundreds if not thousands of walleye. Only one problem is that lately, this year, the blade sticks on runs continuous and I've let it slip outa my hand a few times makes grabbing a running knife interesting to say the least. I suppose it's time to get a new one while I still have all ten fingers  

Ps I also bought the american angler cordless model on clerance from Walmart 15 bucks. That knife sucks! After a full 8 hour charge, it gets through 3 and 1/2 walleye, then dies. Have a friend hat has the american angler corded model and loves it but thier cordless is for the birds!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I also have the Rapala corded kit. It is less than a year old but has run through 150 or more walleye and a fair amount of panfish and the blade is just about ready to be replaced. I think they cost under $10, cheap if you figure how much cleaning time I have saved.


----------

